# Très gros problème : install de Kali Linux bloque le Mac



## qW3rt (29 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir à vous,
Voilà je créer ce sujet pour vous parler de mon problème, qui commence d'ailleurs à me gaver. Je vais essayer d'être le plus explicite possible.

Je voulais installer Kali Linux en dual boot avec mon Mac. N'y connaissant rien, ou très peu, je suivis donc le tutu officiel. J'installe rEFInd, je créer une clé USB Bootable à partir de l'ISO de Kali Linux et c'est parti. Je redémarre mon mac en appuyant sur ALT. Je sélectionne ma clé, je lance Kali Linux en live. Dans le tutu, ils ont dit de laissé de la place pour celui ci. Je lance GParted pour modifier la partition de mon disque interne. Je déplace 1000MiB. Le processus prends pas mal de temps. Je reboot mon PC, et cette fois j'installe Kali Linux. Seulement voilà l'installation se fraise, et je me dit que je l'installerait plus tard. Je démarre donc mon Macbook Pro normalement, et après 10, 15 secondes, le logo de la Pomme, puis d'un panneau rond avec un sens "interdit". Depuis impossible d'aller sur mon disque dur interne. J'ai essayé d'effacer mon disque dur interne mais je ne le vois plus sur Disk Utility (Seulement OSX quelque chose..). J'ai tout essayé, et pour utiliser mon mac, j'ai du installer Yosemite sur mon disque dur externe. 
Je voudrais savoir comment tout remettre à zéro. Comme à l'achat. 

PS: J'ai essayer de réparer le disque "Disque virtuel entier" mais dès que je clique dessus, l'analyse se fait et il me redemande de réparer le disque 

Merci beaucoup et bonne soirée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h24 ----------

J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide les amis c'est urgent..
Merci pour le déplacement de sujet, j'éspère qu'il aboutira sur plus de réponse, car si même sur un forum d'entraide on ne m'aide pas je ne sais plus quoi faire..




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## RubenF (29 Décembre 2014)

Deja si tu veux balancer Kali sur ton Mac, fait comme nous, virtualise le, Airmon-ng fonctionne bien xD le Monitoring se fait également ( parce qu'on va pas se mentir, tu met pas Kali pour Firefox ) 

Ensuite, vérifié dans diskutil si il y à la référence de ton HDD, sinon vérifie dans le terminal en faisant : diskutil list


----------



## qW3rt (29 Décembre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Deja si tu veux balancer Kali sur ton Mac, fait comme nous, virtualise le, Airmon-ng fonctionne bien xD le Monitoring se fait également ( parce qu'on va pas se mentir, tu met pas Kali pour Firefox )
> 
> Ensuite, vérifié dans diskutil si il y à la référence de ton HDD, sinon vérifie dans le terminal en faisant : diskutil list



En faites, j'ai juste envie de remttre mon mac à zéro, j'en veux plus de Kali x). Je le trouver intéressant pour le Social Engineering seulement. Voilà le résultat du terminal:


```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         499.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS 1                       249.5 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS 2                       249.6 GB   disk1s4
```
Et oui j'ai la référence de mon HDD.


----------



## RubenF (29 Décembre 2014)

Pas bien de faire du SE !


----------



## qW3rt (30 Décembre 2014)

Haha, là n'est pas la question . 
Donc une solution?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2014)

Salut *qW3rt*.

Tu es bloqué par le format : Groupe de Volumes Logiques : CoreStorage que l'installateur de «Yosemite» a greffé "à l'insu de ton plein gré" sur la partition-système du disque de ton Mac (la /dev/disk0s2).

Pourquoi es-tu bloqué par la présence de ce format CoreStorage? Car il a la propriété suivante : il génère une structure composite (un "bassin d'instances" : logical pool) qui commence par enter sur la partition d'accueil (/dev/disk0s2) un _artefact_ --> un Disque Physique Virtuel qui recouvre et soustrait à la représentation et à l'adressage désormais le Disque Physique Réel ; et c'est sur la base seule de ce Disque Physique Virtuel que monte un Volume Logique dans lequel est installé l'OS «Yosemite» d'après des paramètres optionnels recelés dans une instance de pilotage : la Famille de Volumes Logiques (par exemple : si le format est ou non réversible ; si le volume est ou non chiffré etc.).

Afin de pouvoir retrouver l'accès au Disque Physique Réel de ton Mac de manière à pouvoir re-tabler / re-formater (puisque tel est ton choix), il faut par conséquent commencer par détruire le format CoreStorage qui verrouille logiquement ton disque. Afin de le faire, il faut disposer d'informations (les UUID : IDentifiants Uniques Universels des instances logiques de la structure CoreStorage ; ainsi que l'indication mentionnant si le format est ou non réversible - cela dépend des conditions initiales de l'installation : mise-à-niveau d'un OS pré-existant ou _Clean Install_ sur volume vierge).

Est-ce que tu peux pour cela, dans le «Terminal» (de ta «Recovery HD? du «Yosemite» de ton DDE?) passer la commande :


```
diskutil cs list
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (presse la touche 'Entrée' du clavier pour activer la commande) --> un tableau (ou 2 si le «Yosemite» de ton DDE dépendait lui aussi d'un format CoreStorage) complexe s'affiche, comportant les rubriques : Logical Volumes Groups, Physical Disk, Logical Volumes Family, Logical Volume --> est-ce que tu peux poster le tableau *intégral* qui concerne le *disque interne* de ton Mac, ce entre des balises de code de préférence pour la clarté  comme tu l'as fait pour le produit de la commande : diskutil list?

&#9758; D'après ces informations, il devrait être aisé de t'indiquer comment éliminer le format CoreStorage qui verrouille ton disque et te permettre de reprendre la main.


----------



## qW3rt (30 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour macomaniac,
Tout d'abord merci pour cette réponse très complète et instructive.
Je m'éxecute donc:
Je démarre mon mac, touche cmd + r enfoncé.
Je séléctionne le terminal et voici ce qu'il me renvoie:


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 46B3EE8E-541F-4325-BA18-A22A6B73228A
    =========================================================
    Name:         -none-
    Status:       Initializing
    Size:         0 B (0 B)
    Free Space:   -none-
    |
    +-< Physical Volume BF65AB33-C889-467E-A348-8F37EDBEDB02
        ----------------------------------------------------
        Index:    18446744073709551615
        Disk:     disk0s2
        Status:   Failed
        Size:     -none-
-bash-3.2#
```
En éspérant que ca puisse t'aider! 
Encore merci!


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2014)

Apparemment, la mise en place du CoreStorage s'est mal passée. Non seulement il manque la moitié des instances (Logical Volume Family & Logical Volume brillent par leur absence ; mais les 2 instances présentes (Logical Volume Group & Physical Volume) sont invalides (pas de taille de disque, pas de nom de volume et statut "échoué").

Depuis le «Terminal» de ta «Recovery HD» où, avec 
	
	



```
-bash-3.2#
```
 tu es en droits root automatiques, commence par repasser la commande :


```
diskutil cs list
```

de manière à ré-obtenir l'affichage du ½ tableau du CoreStorage --> la fenêtre du «Terminal» supportant le copier/coller d'un emplacement à un autre, repère la 1ère rubrique intitulée : Logical Volume Group --> à droite de ce titre, tu trouve l'UUID (IDentifiant Unique Universel) de la structure globale : Groupe de Volumes Logiques = la suite de 32 caractères alpha-numériques 46B3EE8E-541F-4325-BA18-A22A6B73228A --> c'est elle que tu dois sélectionner au pointeur et par &#8984;C coller dans le presse-papier.

À partir de là, tu passes la commande qui à l'arrivée doit être exactement :


```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG [COLOR="Red"]46B3EE8E-541F-4325-BA18-A22A6B73228A[/COLOR]
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (pour ce faire, tu saisis en manuel, en respectant les espaces critiques --> 


```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG
```

tu sautes *1 espace* avec la barre d'espacement du clavier après LVG et là, tu colles par &#8984;C l'UUID à partir du presse-papier) --> si la "foirade" du CoreStorage ne bloque pas les choses, tu devrais voir s'enclencher un affichage verbeux du type :


```
The Core Storage Logical Volume Group UUID is 46B3EE8E-541F-4325-BA18-A22A6B73228A
Started CoreStorage operation
Ejecting Logical Volumes
Destroying Logical Volume Group
Erasing disk0s2
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a xxx GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
```

avec un bâtonnet rotatif et une indication progressive de pourcentage de complétion. Attends jusqu'au ré-affichage de l'invite de commande et *re-démarre* pour finaliser la destruction du CoreStorage.

Si ça a marché, le mieux pour la suite des événements serait que tu démarres sur le «Yosemite» de ton DDE, qu'avec l'«Utilitaire de Disque» tu ré-intialises tout le disque interne du Mac pour obtenir un seul volume maître (table et format devraient être corrects --> tu choisis le menu _Partitionner_, et à _Schéma de partition_ tu bascules l'onglet Actuel --> 1_partition).

 Il ne te resterait plus alors qu'à ré-installer «Yosemite» (si je préconise ce procédé externe, c'est que ta «Recovery HD» a l'air mal placée (en /dev/disk0s3) et qu'il y a probablement un volume au-delà (en /dev/disk0s4) qu'il n'est pas possible de recoller au volume libéré du CoreStorage (/dev/disk0s2). Mieux vaut tout supprimer de l'extérieur, et ré-installer en _Clean Install_ (tu re-télécharges de l'AppStore l'installateur de «Yosemite», rayon : tes "Achats", et une fois l'installateur téléchargé <dans les _Applications_ si tu ne savais pas où le retrouver, sous le nom de Install OS X Yosemite.app>, tu le lances et tu choisis comme disque de destination celui du Mac).

[Il y a quelque chose de pas net dans cette histoire de CoreStorage --> j'espère pour toi que la commande va passer.]


----------



## qW3rt (30 Décembre 2014)

Je ne sais pas comment te remercier macomaniac.. Car ça à marcher! J'ai partitioner mon disque en 1 partition et j'installe Yosemite dessus. Je te tient au courrant des evnement! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h31 ----------

Tout est en ordre, je peux utiliser mon mac normalement. Encore merci à toi d'avoir pris le temps de m'expliquer en détails ce qu'il c'était passer! Je ne sais vraiment pas comment te remercier, j'étais vraiment bloqué! Merci 

PS: Discussion résolu, qui pourra sûrement servir à d'autre!


----------



## bootrip (31 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour, comme indiqué dans mon message message je rencontre le même problème avec un MacBook Air après avoir utilisé un live ca de linux. voici les infos du tableau. La commande diskutil ca list me dit : No Corestorage logical volume group found et la deuxième commande me donne ca


----------



## bootrip (31 Juillet 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s7o0ux2r1k28m1p/file jul 30, 21 53 45.jpeg?dl=0


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2015)

Salut *bootrip*.

Ton cas est différent de celui de *qW3rt *naguère. Ce dernier, en effet, se retrouvait avec un Groupe de Volumes Logiques : CoreStorage décapité sur la partition de son OS (il y avait eu destruction de la paire logique : Logical Volume Family / Logical Volume) --> il fallait donc commander la destruction du Groupe de Volumes Logiques résiduel, de manière à recréer une partition de l'OS vierge au format Mac OS étendu (journalisé) standard, avant ré-installation d'OS X.

En ce qui te concerne, il n'y a pas de format CoreStorage enté sur la partition de ton OS, qui relève d'un format de fichiers jhfs+ on ne peut plus standard. Et selon toute apparence, le système de fichiers de l'OS monte bien un volume adressable intitulé Macintosh HD. Ton OS est planté, tout simplement (selon toute apparence).

Dans ces conditions, je te conseille 2 choses :

- a) Dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires OS X de la «Recovery HD», tu lances l'«Utilitaire de Disque» et, dans sa fenêtre, tu sélectionnes le volume de ton OS Macintosh HD et tu presses le bouton : "_Réparer le disque_" --> ce, au cas où il y aurait des erreurs logiques dans le système de fichiers.

- b) cela fait, tu quittes l'«Utilitaire de Disque» et tu actives la fonctionnalité : "_Ré-installer OS X_ --> la vérification de la compatibilité du Mac va s'opérer, tu auras à renseigner ton AppleID et le volume de destination de la ré-installation (tu choisis ton Macintosh HD) puis il va y avoir téléchargement sur le volume de ton OS Macintosh HD (qui doit donc être monté et adressable pour ce faire - tu l'auras compris) des 5+ Go des packages de l'OS synchrone de celui installé sur ton disque depuis le serveur de l'AppStore : compter de 2 à 3H. À complétion, des fichiers de démarrage auxiliaires (= Boot_Files) vont être créés, ce qui va permettre le re-démarrage du Mac sur ce Système parallèle greffé sur le volume de l'OS, avant recopie-écrasement des fichiers-Système de l'OS en place à partir des ressources des packages : compter 20' [NB. Les données de compte et les réglages d'utilisateur, ainsi que les applications tierces installées, sont préservés --> il ne s'agit pas d'une _Clean Install_, mais d'une _restauration_]. Un dernier redémarrage (induisant la suppression des packages et des Boot_Files auxiliaires) et tu devrais te retrouver dans ta session habituelle, ton OS restauré, si tout se passe bien.​


----------



## bootrip (31 Juillet 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse. C'est ce que je pensais et j ai déjà essayé de faire la réinstallation par ce biais mais l installer me disait que mon disque dur était verrouillé. Est ce que tu penses que cela fonctionnerais avec le dvd d installation sur une clé usb ? Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Juillet 2015)

Salut
Comme dit en a) dans le post #12 par macomaniac, as-tu essayé de réparer ta partition Macintosh HD via l'utilitaire de disques en mode Recovery.
@+


----------



## bootrip (31 Juillet 2015)

Oui et j ai un code 8 à la vérification Puis impossible de réparer le disk avec utilitaire de disque et avec la commande fsky même résultat.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Juillet 2015)

Qu'as-tu fait exactement avec le LiveCD Linux?


----------



## bootrip (31 Juillet 2015)

Rien en particulier. Juste accéder au disque dur os x en lecture écriture et au redemarrage os x est bloqué sur la pomme et barre de chargement


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Juillet 2015)

Il faudrait tenter de réparer la partition Mac Os X.
Tu pourrais faire cela depuis une install Mac Os X sur un DDE ou une clé grâce à un logiciel spécialisé tel que DiskWarrior.


----------



## bootrip (31 Juillet 2015)

Merci j avais déjà envisagé cette option mais je suis assez limité car je suis en voyage en ce moment. Je suis Dj et j ai vraiment besoin de réparer ca rapidement. La je vais tenter avec la clé d installation Yosemite pour tenter de réparer l os. Je n ai qu un Pc sous Windows 8  pour réparer tout ça donc ce n est pas évident.


----------



## bootrip (31 Juillet 2015)

Si j installe os x depuis Windows sur ma clé usb comment puis je y mettre diskwarrior de manière à y accéder ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Juillet 2015)

Tu dois pouvoir installer installer OsX sur une clé via Recovery HD.
Il te faudra une liaison internet rapide (2 à 3 heures).


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2015)

Salut *Bootrip* (le bien nommé "Boot_ripper" ou le mal nommé "Boot_tripper" ? - Arrête, *macomaniac* - c'est très vilain de se gausser de voyageurs en détresse...)

Je ne pensais pas que ton cas était a priori aussi critique - mais (comme tes échanges avec *Jean*  l'ont révélé) tes initiatives à partir du démarrage sur un liveCD de «Linux» ont créé un bazar pas possible dans le système de fichiers de ton OS. Je te propose, nonobstant, quelques intiatives dans un premier temps dans le «Terminal» de ta «Recovery HD».

- a) pour tenter de réparer le filesystem, d'abord. Avant tout usage d'une commande fsck, il convient de démonter le système de fichiers ciblé de son montage automatique en volume (je présume ce comportement de la part de celui de ton OS). Donc tu commences par saisir :


```
diskutil umount force /dev/disk0s2
```
 et ↩︎ --> est-ce que tu obtiens un retour de commande du genre :
"Volume Macintosh HD on disk0s2 force-unmounted" signe du succès de l'opération ? À partir de là, enchaîner avec la commande de réparation du filesystem suivante :


```
fsck_hfs -fyr /dev/disk0s2
```
 et ↩︎ --> je t'ai mis en options le "y" (yes) ordonnant de réparer tout dommage trouvé à la vérification des fichiers ("f") du système de fichiers cible, avec demande de reconstruction du catalogue B-tree ("r") --> est-ce que tu obtiens, au final, un "** The volume Macintosh HD was repaired successfully" (trop beau pour être vrai - ça ne marche que dans les contes de fées...).

--------------------​- b) le message d'erreur que tu  obtiens quand tu tentes la ré-installation : "système de fichiers verrouillé" me laisse bien perplexe quant à la façon de l'interpréter. Je te fais part de plusieurs options envisageables. Pourrait-il s'agir, suite à l'intervention "linuxienne", d'un "verrouillage" au sens d'un attribut d'immutabilité (flag:uchg) affectant récursivement ledit système de fichiers ? Personnellement je n'y crois pas dans ton cas, mais comme cela fait partie des acceptions de "verrouillé", autant y parer s'il y avait lieu. Donc, toujours dans le «Terminal» que tu n'as pas quitté, tu commences par remonter en volume le système de fichiers de ton OS que tu avais démonté pour réparation, par la commande :


```
diskutil mount /dev/disk0s2
```
 et  ↩︎ en espérant que tu touches bien un retour de commande du type :
"Volume Macintosh HD on /dev/disk0s2 mounted". Enchaîne par la commande :


```
chflags -R nouchg /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
```
 et ↩︎ --> si jamais tu touches, en retour de commande, un "Read-only filesystem", alors ce serait l'indice que le message d'erreur "verrouillé" quand tu cherches à ré-installer signifie en fait que le système de fichiers de ton OS ne monterait qu'en "lecture seule" (suite à l'intervention linuxienne). Auquel cas, il conviendrait de le remonter en mode : "lecture & écriture" (writable). Je te propose cette opération dans le § suivant (il faut manœuvrer avec doigté ici) -->

--------------------​
- c) "déverrouillage" au sens de "remontage en lecture / écriture" du filesystem de l'OS. Il va falloir utiliser pour ce faire le programme UNIX "mount" - lequel fait les délices apparents de la session  du Single User mais qui, en dehors de cet environnement, est un outil assez rebutant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 qui en a découragé plus d'un car il requiert pour opérer un "effet de levier" («_Donnez-moi un point d'appui et je soulèverai le monde"_). Donc, il faut d'abord re-démonter le système de fichiers de l'OS par la commande :


```
diskutil umount force /dev/disk0s2
```
 et ↩︎. À présent, pour pouvoir utiliser le programme mount pour remonter selon une modalité choisie un filesystem démonté au préalable, il faut, sur un volume indépendant, créer un répertoire qui va servir d'espace-racine d'accueil au point de montage du système de fichiers cible. Par conséquent, passe donc la commande :


```
mkdir /Volumes/ROOT
```
 et ↩︎ --> par cette commande, tu crées un dossier temporaire (il ne subsistera pas après re-démarrage) intitulé ROOT dans le répertoire de montage des volumes /Volumes disponible seul depuis la «Recovery HD». Cela fait, tu passes la commande de remontage optionnel :


```
mount -t hfs -w /dev/disk0s2 /Volumes/ROOT
```
 et ↩︎ --> par cette commande, tu forces le remontage du filesystem de l'OS par l'utilisation de l'espace-répertoire /Volumes/ROOT comme support du point de montage / du système de fichiers, ce avec l'option -w = lecture et écriture. Ce qui normalement déverrouille le filesystem s'il était verrouillé par une option de montage en lecture seule ("readonly") en le rendant writable (éditable en écriture). Par acquit de conscience, repasse pour finir la commande :


```
chflags -R nouchg /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
```
et ↩︎ --> ce qui ne devrait plus se heurter au montage readonly du filesystem concerné (si ç'avait été le cas auparavant).

--------------------​- d) Quitte le «Terminal» et reviens dans la fenêtre d'accueil des 4 Utilitaires OS X --> active la fonctionnalité : "_Ré-installer OS X_" --> est-ce que, ce coup-ci, le téléchargement des packages de réinstallation accepte bien de se lancer à destination du volume monté de ton OS ? Si c'était le cas, tu aurais une chance de pouvoir restaurer ton système de fichiers. Sinon, c'est que ton système de fichiers a vraiment été "flingué" par lintervention "linuxienne". Il conviendrait alors, si tu tiens à récupérer tes données, que tu tentes une réparation par un logiciel puissant comme «DiskWarrior» (préconisé par *Jean*), ce qui implique de pouvoir démarrer sur un système indépendant où tu aurais installé cette application.

--------------------​- e) Pour ce faire, je te déconseille l'emploi d'une clé USB, car c'est là un disque beaucoup trop lent à l'emploi. Et frappé par une limitation fréquente de taille du volume d'accueil (clé standard de 8 Go, voire de 16 Go). En effet, si tu commandes, ta clé connectée au Mac, la "_Ré-installation d'OS X_" sur le volume de ta clé, le Programme d'Installation va te signaler qu'il faut au moins *17 Go* d'espace-disque disponible (et, si ta clé n'offre pas cet espace, avorter la ré-installation). Car c'est un OS que tu installes, et pas un installateur _bootable_ par cette méthode. Or comment cela se passe-t-il ? D'abord, les packages d'installation d'OS X se téléchargent depuis l'AppStore sur le volume choisi en destination (et nulle part ailleurs), ce qui fait, à complétion, *4,7 Go* occupés. Ensuite, un Système de re-démarrage auxiliaire se trouve créé, toujours sur le volume de destination (= "Boot_Files"), permettant le re-démarrage du Mac sur ce sous-système démarrable greffé sur le volume --> disons que ça rajoute presque *0,5 Go*. Enfin, un processus d'installation, d'après les packages pris pour source, recopie à l'espace du volume de destination (toujours) extérieur au système auxiliaire de démarrage, les fichiers-système par *décompression des archives* --> ce qui va donner dans les *12 Go* de fichiers-Système  --> avant l'ultime re-démarrage sur le nouvel OS installé (après lequel le Système de démarrage auxiliaire incluant les packages sera supprimé), l'espace-disque occupé est donc de : *5,2 Go* (installateur comprenant les packages comprimés) + *12 Go* (OS installé en parallèle) = *17,2 Go*. CQFD.

Je te conseille donc l'emploi d'un DDE USB acheté _ad hoc_. Tu le connectes au Mac et tu démarres toujours sur la «Recovery HD». Dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque», tu sélectionnes le disque physique du DDE (ligne supérieure, attenante à la marge, le concernant) et tu presses le bouton "_Effacer_", ce qui va par défaut imprimer une Table de partition GUID au disque (nécessaire pour avoir un disque démarrable avec un Mac Intel) et exporter un volume monté au format standard jhfs+ (Mac OS étendu journalisé). Cela fait, tu quittes l'«Utilitaire de Disque» et tu actives l'option "_Ré-installer OS X_" à destination du volume frais émoulu du DDE --> à la fin, le Mac re-démarrera sur ce système externe, qui peut te permettre d'installer «DiskWarrior» et de l'employer pour réparer le système de fichiers de l'OS du disque de ton Mac.

--------------------​


----------

